# Ice storm approaching!



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually this is a confession. I live in Tennessee not Alaska or Massachusetts where they have had ridiculous amounts of snow but I grew up having 6-8" of snow or ice regularly and we just don't get it any more. When I got out of the Marine Corps I did think about moving to Alaska but moved back to the home state. The confession is that I have found myself to get extremely aggravated when the forecasters call for winter storms and nothing happens! I do like snow to the point of wishing we had one good snow a year any way but am I wrong for wanting snow? We don't get it any more or at least haven't much for the past 10 years. 
I guess I wonder if I want a bad storm or I just like snow, or is something else causing the frustration?
Ps I've spent my time in the tropics and that gets old!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea, weather forecasters have a tendency to hype things up. 

People also want us to believe their 100-year forecast (climate change) but they can't get the next few days correct.

I know it works for rain but should also work for snow. Wash your vehicle.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I had the ice storm yesterday , electrical surge fried my landline phone and then snow and power loss last night. I'm thankful that the power came back on. I do have propane heat, but it does not heat the whole house. I'm thinking about getting a propane heater and small tank for my dd, since she has an all electric house and she & sil have a baby now.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I find myself hoping for an old fashioned blizzard every so often  It means a lot more work for me on the farm but I love it. Not just the snow but also the feeling and the semi-isolation it imposes.

I don't think you should feel bad about it any more than people who enjoy "beautiful" weather that is difficult for many other things/people. The last thing I want is for someone to get hurt in a blizzard, I want everyone to be prepared for it.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't want anyone to get hurt or have property damage either, we made the best of our "ice storm" and had Oreo pancakes.
I tried to up load a picture but couldn't.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

While I don't long for the storms and snowfall I got in upstate NY, I was disappointed with the ice storm last night. For the week leading up to it we were in the prediction range for 5" to 8" of snow to less than an inch of snow. .5" to .75" of ice to no ice and only sleet/hail. The forecast varied day to day as the storm went further north or further south of us. Either way, it looked like we were going to get some weather.

Yesterday I buckled down the home for a power outage and trees down. Gathered some quick supplies on the central table, so I wouldn't have to go and get them with no lights. Brought a set of outside gear in the bedroom and set them out on a chair by the bed, checked the BOB and placed it there also... Hopped into bed content, knowing I was ready to wake up to anything.

Puppy woke me up at around 3:00.... Rolled over and looked at the clock.... Still lit, no flashing 12:00... I was more disappointed than relieved. I know it sounds strange, but being honest, that was my initial response. Of course, I was more relieved than disappointed when I got out of bed and it was still warm and the lights worked!!!!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Not a lot of ice here but did get a little snow. The girls are loving it. Me, not so much. I'm having to replace the heater insert in my tractor.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Not cold enough here.... We are stuck with the invasive species for another year.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Bring the blizzards!!!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

:ranton:

While my wife and I sit here laughing and crying at the hysterical FB post's. Can someone run to the store for me or take me to the store. I am very saddened by the extreme lack of preparedness these idiots have. I mean this is TN we don't get much snow and when we do everyone knows the state can't respond like northern states. We knew the storms were coming last week just not how much or how severe. So Fri we went to the store and picked up a couple gallons of milk and other little things. Even if we hadn't gone to the store and been stuck at home for the past couple of days, we wouldn't have starved by any stretch of the imagination. 

:rantoff:

vract: idiots


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Yea, weather forecasters have a tendency to hype things up.
> 
> People also want us to believe their 100-year forecast (climate change) but they can't get the next few days correct.
> 
> I know it works for rain but should also work for snow. Wash your vehicle.


I haven't tried washing a car, I think that just gets salt on the road which obviously is not actually snow, here they put salt on the road if anyone mentions snow.
What I do is sell all my eggs, drink all of our milk and make a bunch of sandwiches to use up the bread, sadly it doesn't work either.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I haven't tried washing a car, I think that just gets salt on the road which obviously is not actually snow, here they put salt on the road if anyone mentions snow.
> What I do is sell all my eggs, drink all of our milk and make a bunch of sandwiches to use up the bread, sadly it doesn't work either.


French toast is the get through the storm food.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

My son lives jn south central Ky and daughter just moved past Knoxville. They both got snow and ice. Amy said they lost power most of the day but was glad I had insisted (when she lived in Clarksville)on a kerosene heater,propane cook stove,and a lantern. Also got the weather radio and a couple of solar lanterns for around the house.I had also bought a nice size solar generator for my place in rural Ky(but not living there yet)so they were powered up and ready for just about anything! The person across the street said" I noticed you have power" Amy said NO we have kerosene lights(my mom bought us) and then made sure she covered the windows with black out curtains,(yes, I did warn her about people wanting your power)she decided to err on the side of caution and when ask if she needed supplies she," of course" said yes and bought "back up" propane and kerosene,just enough to make sure that everyone around didn't decide to "visit" if the power stayed out!Smart girl after all,she did listen to MOM!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Give me hot chocolate and toast for a quickie warm up.......A big bowl of chili or homemade vegetable beef soup with homemade sweet cornbread for dinner!Keeps the innards warm!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Soup beans with ham and cornbread cooked in the crockpot all day, uses very little power and we always cook our cornbread in a skillet like mini pancakes. Very little energy spent cooking and a very yummy stick to your ribs meal. There isn't much the DW can't toss in a crockpot and end up with a delicious meal. One of the biggest things when I set up the solar was to ensure we have power for the fridge, 2 freezers and crockpot. I need a 240v inverter to run my well pump long term, short term I have the generator. Luckily our closest neighbor is 1 mile away and you can't see our house from the road. 

Gabby sounds like the youngen listened and learned. 2 of our 3 have learned and listened. There's still hope for the last one he's just stubborn and head strong got the worst of me and his mother. lol


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

smaj100 said:


> One of the biggest things when I set up the solar was to ensure we have power for the fridge, 2 freezers and crockpot.


RoadPro makes a 12 volt one for truckers.

I think I need to find a few at rummage sales and try to convert them to "candle power" or see if they'll get hot enough sitting on the wood stove.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

We did get a little snow and ice, maybe it was getting rid of all my eggs! I know it's colder some places but it's 12 degrees here, it's supposed to get to -4. It's 73 in the house, to warm for me but the wood burning stove is as low as it can go, it's nice to know if we loose power the house will still be 73 and I'll still be saying it's too hot! I'd rather complain about being too hot than being too cold, I could open a window but then I would have to find out how good I was bandaging bullet holes in myself if my wife noticed.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> It's 73 in the house, too warm for me but the wood burning stove is as low as it can go,


If you study the design of the stove closely, you'll probably fid a place where air is getting in to satisfy the EPA's smoke limits.

Mine is a "U.S. Stoves" from Tractor supply, and it did the same thing - had an intentional air leak on the back so to pass EPA tests. I plugged it with a wad of aluminum foil.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

LincTex, I will look, I think the air leaks some around the door. The funny thing is that it's not normally this warm when it's that cold outside or if it is I'm going through a lot of wood with vents partially open, we use it a lot so it's very functional.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> The funny thing is that it's not normally this warm when it's that cold outside .


Maybe the last few logs you put in were exceptionally dry


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Maybe the last few logs you put in were exceptionally dry


Actually that may be part of it, most of the wood I have burnt over the past few years was several years old, up until this week most of the wood I burnt was about 5 years old, this week what I have been burning was about a year old. I was burning the newer to get more heat and less ash! I guess it worked but didn't think about it! Can we say Duh!


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman (Dec 5, 2014)

Semper Fi Marine!

Yes, I noticed how our elected officials have been quiet as of late after that whole historical snow storm was supposed to clobber NYC, and past to the East. 
For me, it has started later than last year, but still cold and the snow is knee high. Feeling it in my old bones.

But I am ok with that. Our beloved Corps sent me to some gawdawful hot places. I can always layer up and my wooly pully is never far!


----------

